# injured red-belly. help!



## Fufu487 (Mar 15, 2009)

i checked on my red-bellied p yesterday and it seems he absolutely tore apart his tank, and injured himself in the process. It appears most of his teeth are now missing, and his lip is torn with a bit of flesh losely hanging off of it (really not pretty). He also has this weird, almost fungus-looking blue patch on his forehead. Could that also be the appearance of an injury? He's been really weak and not moving around alot. When he does move around he does side circles and he seems to be struggling to not float to the top of the tank, on his side, not good. This has improved only slightly in the 24 hours. He's about 5-6 yrs old, full grown, and in a 40 gallon tank thats kept between 78-80. We have a much needed strong secure wire top over his tank because he's usually very high strung and active, going high speeds and jumping out of the tank.. Im afraid he may have hurt himself while tearin up his tank, and his inactivity and horrible motor skills have me really worried









Anyone have any suggestions or comments on this?

Im really lost as to what to do, I really adore my Bill


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

He definitely has an infection or parasite of some kind by the sound of it.

I dont really have a clue about diseases or injury, someone wil come along soon im sure. But first you could do with posting your water parameters









How often do you do maintenence on the tank, and what does it consist of?
He is pretty cramped in that size tank also, how big is he exactly?

Hope all goes well with him.


----------



## Fufu487 (Mar 15, 2009)

I though maybe the blue fungus like thing could be some sort of disease/parasite. He's never exposed to any other fish, except previously frozen marketfresh, so no live fish. But it's weird that this coloration would just appear at the same time as injury. I do a 1/3 water change 1 or twice a month, maintenance hasnt changed since I got him from a fry. Do you think he's cramped in a 40 gallon?? i was told from more than 2 "fish experts" that its more than enough for one single bachelor piranha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Fufu487 said:


> I though maybe the blue fungus like thing could be some sort of disease/parasite. He's never exposed to any other fish, except previously frozen marketfresh, so no live fish. But it's weird that this coloration would just appear at the same time as injury. I do a 1/3 water change 1 or twice a month, maintenance hasnt changed since I got him from a fry. Do you think he's cramped in a 40 gallon?? i was told from more than 2 "fish experts" that its more than enough for one single bachelor piranha.


The 40G is fine for a solo P but you need to do more frequent water changes for a start. You should do a minimum of 25% once a week and this includes vacuuming the gravel. I would also get some aquarium salt and follow the directions on that (usually a teaspoon per 10G). As for the chunk on his head, go out and get some Pimafix and some Melafix and add that to your water as well. Make sure you follow the directions 1 teaspoon per 5G daily for 7 days, then do a water change and continue with all 3 if necessary for an additional 7 days. If there is anything in his anks that he can hurt himself on like sharp rocks or pointy pieces of wood, I would remove them from the tank asap.


----------



## rrodgers (Dec 3, 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about it too much if you water conditions are alright. Piranhas are tough, I had a fish that was bitten right before I went vacation for ten days. I had nothing that I could do. I took this video when I got back. 



 He/She healed up and was fine. Just keep the water in check.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

pics?

if i were you i'd start doin some weekly water changes 25% would be good. add the proper amount of aquarium salt. then treat with the dosing info on the bottle for treating a condition with melafix (for the injury), and pimafix (for the fungus). turn the heat up to about 82 and keep the lights off. you can also put a sheet over the tank to keep him as stress free as possible. the guy above is right the are hearty fish but if your fish is in seriously injured/infected you have to take action or its probably not going to get any better.

oh yeah as stated take out anything he could hurt himself on.
hope this helps


----------



## Fufu487 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for the imput everybody!!!! Its really going to help alot!! I went and talked to the aquarium specialist guys today (from the same store that I purchased Bill as a fry, actually) and they advised me pretty much the same as you!! I should be doing more frequent water changes, about once a week. I should be testing the water for more than just the Ph levels. And I should increase the heat of the tank just a lil bit to ease Bill's recovery. 
I purchased a bottle of Metafix and new filters (just because it's close to changing time anyways). I held off on purchasing the Primafix until I'm sure that it's not a fishy bruise on his forehead (because from the pictures they say it very well may be). I already use fresh water aquaruim salt so I have more than enough on hand. 
As for his teeth, Im still not sure as to whether some are genuinely missing or just hiding under his lip. Im going to try feeding him same portions, smaller pieces for now and see if I can get him to eat. 
His activity and his motor skills have been improving







Which was really the most severe of my worries.

One more question, how do you guys handle cleaning out the tanks of your piranhas?? I used to just go bare armed but ever since Bills killed one of my snakes (an escapee), I've been weary of going in there with just my bare arm. Ive been considering just using brand new latex cleaning gloves (the thick kind) so at least if he gets a chuck, itll be out of that and not my arm!! What do you guys think?? Am I being a little ridiculous?? What do you do with your piranhas when cleaning??


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You must have one badass piranha if you are cautious to put you're hand in the tank whilst doing maintenence :nod: .

Has he tried to bite you before or has he bitten you? Or If its just that you're weary of his recent behaviour then why not be on the safe side and use a glove or whatever









How big is you're red?


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

use melafix+pumafix+ salt
worked for me when P had fungus
then use carbon in filter to remove it
and about bitting you?? well always keep eye where P is , you think you're fast well trust me P is much faster then you. first day i had my cariba , i wanted to rearange my tank , and hell first time i was scared that she can bite me. and one last think when you're cut dont stick you hand in tank, P will bite you for sure
gl


----------



## Fufu487 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you for your help. But its saddens me greatly to announce that apon going to administer the metafix this morning, I discovered Bill had passed away last night.







I probably wont be regulating this site anymore as Bill was my only piranha. I doubt ill be adopting any more anytime soon, I feel horrible guilt over not being able to save him. I tried, lil guy, I tried. Thanks again for all your support guys.


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

well damn, i'm sorry bro


----------



## Fufu487 (Mar 15, 2009)

lol im a girl actually







but thanx! Bill was full grown, just over 25cm, not quite 30cm. Never got a totally accurate measurement. Dont think ill bother with it now. And yes, he was quite mean. He was very high energy and bit at ANYTHING that entered his territory, food or not. But never my arm, he was ususally scared of me doing things in his tank, but with his recent weird behaviour, i was a little nervous. I just dont know what to do with his body. My boyfriend just wants me to leave it til he gets home and then I dont have to deal with it (i love my pets to no end but, never good with this death thing). Whats a good safe way to dispose of Bill?? I have a lot of empty land behind me but, alot of coyotes aswell. I dont want them getting ahold of him, thats not right.


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

Fufu487 said:


> lol im a girl actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i usually throw mine in a creek or a lake, or take it to the beach...


----------



## Fufu487 (Mar 15, 2009)

thats a really good idea. but im in canada and everythings still mostly frozen right now....would be nice for him to swim free though......


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Sometimes no matter how hard you try they can't be saved.








Not sure how you'd feel about it, but some members have presearved their dead P's with baking soda and mounted them on driftwood, kind of like you would a fish you caught.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

rrodgers, Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

stinks sorry for your loss. i lost my gold piranha after having him for 9 years,i moved from my apartment to my first house he lasted 3 days in new tank and died.was horrible i tried salt,medicine everything i new, but like was said before sometimes you cant save them.it rocked me ,i had given up with piranhas for 5 years and went to small fish neon tetras,etc,etc.but happy to say 3 weeks ago i caught the bug again and bought a 125 gallon tank and 12 1inch red bellies and i really missed it.so hope you jump in again when ready


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

sorry for your lost
dont get disappointment on it, i lost many Ps cause i didnt really know how to take care of them. 
get another one







))))


----------

